# افضل مواقع الكتب انصح بها اتمنى من الله الافاده لكم



## الكس ادس (2 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
http://www.ourmicro.com/pic-microcontroller/ (http://www.ourmicro.com/pic-microcontroller/) *
http://e-books.amagrammer.net/ (http://e-books.amagrammer.net/) 
http://ourmicro.com (http://ourmicro.com/) 
http://ebooks.tipsclub.com (http://ebooks.tipsclub.com/) 
http://www.xpressionsz.com (http://www.xpressionsz.com/) 
http://itlibitum.ru/library/BOOK/ENG...CPP/index.html (http://itlibitum.ru/library/BOOK/ENG...CPP/index.html) 
http://koobe.eu/index2.html (http://koobe.eu/index2.html) 
http://www.coltech.vnu.edu.vn/ttmt/ebooks/ (http://www.coltech.vnu.edu.vn/ttmt/ebooks/) 
http://rahmat.zikri.com/books.html (http://rahmat.zikri.com/books.html) 
http://etext.library.adelaide.edu.au/****/titles.html (http://etext.library.adelaide.edu.au/****/titles.html) 
http://ourmicro.com/ (http://ourmicro.com/) 
http://www.maththinking.com/boat/computerbooks.html (http://www.maththinking.com/boat/computerbooks.html) 
http://www.templateen.com (http://www.templateen.com/) 
http://www.itebookhome.com (http://www.itebookhome.com/) 
http://ourmicro.com (http://ourmicro.com/) 
http://www.comms.scitech.susx.ac.uk/fft/ (http://www.comms.scitech.susx.ac.uk/fft/) 
http://lab.lpicn.org/pub/books/ (http://lab.lpicn.org/pub/books/) 

وراين ان افضل هذه المواقع هو ا http://ourmicro.com (http://ourmicro.com/) 
وهذا موقع لتحميل المجلات 

http://www.nmag.cn (http://www.nmag.cn/) 
وهذا موقع به كتب عربية 

http://ourmicro.com (http://ourmicro.com/) 
http://www.zipsites.ru/books/edocs/edocs_list.php (http://www.zipsites.ru/books/edocs/edocs_list.php) 
http://www.freebooks4doctors.com/ (http://www.freebooks4doctors.com/) 
http://www.oebook.net/0-1.htm (http://www.oebook.net/0-1.htm) 
http://ourmicro.com (http://ourmicro.com/) 
http://www.ebooksportal.org/ (http://www.ebooksportal.org/) 
http://www.ebooksclan.org/ (http://www.ebooksclan.org/) 
http://www.edaboard.com/ (http://www.edaboard.com/) 
http://www.ebooksclub.org (http://www.ebooksclub.org/) 
http://www.mikroe.com/en/ (http://www.mikroe.com/en/) 
http://ebooks-archive.org (http://ebooks-archive.org/) 
p://www.33367.com/ (http://www.33367.com/) 

http://censoft.net (http://censoft.net/) 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
محب الله ورسوله 

نسألكم الدعاء 
* http://ourmicro.com (http://ourmicro.com/) http://tipsclub.com/ (http://tipsclub.com/) http://www.ourmicro.com/pic-microcontroller/ (http://www.ourmicro.com/pic-microcontroller/) http://www.ourmicro.com (http://www.ourmicro.com/)


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## م.الـحـربي (3 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير على هذه الروابط ..


----------



## محمود ناصف (18 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا قدر مجهودك


----------



## bebo13 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود المتميز


----------



## hammhamm44 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

ramdan Kareem


----------



## الاورشلى (19 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى العزيز على الاجتهاد


----------



## حناحنه (19 سبتمبر 2007)

اطلب من الله العلى القدير
لك التوفيق والمحبه


----------



## محمد آل عيسى (28 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي العزيز


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.


----------



## sherifmadkor (29 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز[


----------



## محمد آل عيسى (2 أكتوبر 2007)

اي من هذه المواقع الاكثر افاده يا اخي العزيز


----------



## wallfire (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على الروابط وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## محمدأبوالروس (25 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا يا صديقي


----------



## haam2924 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## asaeng (24 يناير 2008)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس الحجاوي (7 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وأعطاك اجرا على قدر حرصك على نشر العلم ،


----------



## بوعامرالسالك (9 فبراير 2008)

mersiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## معاذ هندسة (20 مارس 2008)

والله ماقصت ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندس افق (2 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع ومزيد من الجهد والعطاء


----------



## سماره سماره (4 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود المتميز
اطلب من الله العلى القدير لك التوفيق والمحبه


----------



## المهندس كرامة (4 يوليو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## عـبـووود (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جــزاك الــلـــــــه خــيـــراً


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكر جزيلا
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالرحمن المخلافي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## اليعري277 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير..................................................................thank You


----------



## genral (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الله ينور ....بس ياريت كتب عربية اكتر


----------



## غاده 2008 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.*​


----------



## بومالك (1 ديسمبر 2008)

بعد السلام انا طالب في هندسة كهرباء الكترونات اريد موضوع على pwm فكرة عمله بالتفصيل


----------



## mnci (1 ديسمبر 2008)

يا اخوة هذا الموضوع ليس لطلبات الكتب لن يرد عليك احد هنا باهتمام اذهب الى منتدى الكتب الهندسية واعرض طلبك


----------



## 0yaz9 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## khalil setif (6 ديسمبر 2008)

merci"
بحثت - ما لقيت – أجمل – من – كلمة – أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب "


----------



## فكرى XXX (7 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام و انت و الامه الاسلاميه بألف خير


----------



## وليد العمري (7 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المهندسين (23 يونيو 2009)

اللهم عبدك ضعيف يحتاج عفوك ومغفرتك
فاللهم أعفو عنه وأرحمه
اللهم وفقه ويسر طريقه للفلاح والنجاح


----------



## مهندس المهندسين (23 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المواضيع الرائعة
شكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## alghareeb (20 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاُ


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## saud_uk (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك و جزاك الله خير


----------



## أتراب (4 أغسطس 2010)

جزل الله عنا خير الجزاء على هذه الافادة
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يعطيك جنة الفردوس


----------



## medo2020 (17 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم


----------



## محسن بدوي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتوه
أوآكم الله ، حفظكم الله ، نصركم الله ، ثبتكم الله ، أيدكم الله


----------



## ابو الخل63 (13 فبراير 2011)

مشكورعلى هذه الروابط00000وفقك الله


----------



## عماد الكبير (13 فبراير 2011)




----------



## senan85 (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود المتميز


----------



## alnashr (5 أغسطس 2011)

اللهــ يجزاكــ خير


----------



## a.s.a (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور اخي الكريم*​


----------



## m_n_pal (2 نوفمبر 2011)

سلمت يداك
أكثر من رائع... زاد الله من حسناتك


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر لجهودك نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## engcommunication (11 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يوفقك .. 
عزيزي ممكن موقع خاص للاطاريح ورسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه ..؟؟


----------



## elgarage co (26 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مريم ح (27 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكورين حلو جدا الموضوع ومفيد
وكان في اظافه لموقع ممكن البحث عن اي كتاب في والتحميل سهل جدا ومجاني 
4shared.com


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------

